# 3 Gobblers...1 Shot!



## RLTW27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry if this is a repost - couldn't believe it.  This guys shoots and kills 3 Toms with one shot!


Talk about tagging out quick!


<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/7b8_1307663558"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/7b8_1307663558" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Once in a life time shot for sure. But that would be a bummer here in Ga, whole season over in one shot.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 11, 2011)

and here comes the turkey elite club.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 11, 2011)

That's getting your money's worth on your shells right there.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 12, 2011)

JamesG said:


> and here comes the turkey elite club.




Yeah ok Mr elite...........

What do you care what another man does on his own property??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5899125&highlight=#post5899125


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5761863&highlight=#post5761863


Or...... why would a "non-elitest" join a club where everyone was forced to use only a bow? only a elitest would worry about what weapon other members of a club were using.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5926109&highlight=#post5926109

p


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome video!


----------



## Will-dawg (Jun 12, 2011)

cool!!  congrats to the hunter!!!


----------



## hawglips (Jun 12, 2011)

Since that wasn't GA, I don't know what the regs are about shooting 3 birds in a day wherever he was hunting.


----------



## MKW (Jun 12, 2011)

*...*

If not liking that video makes you an "elitist", then I'm an "elitist"!  After hearing the calling/yelping, it's obvious why they needed the strutting/spinning decoy. I hate seeing any gobbler die because of a strutting decoy. 

Mike


----------



## hawglips (Jun 12, 2011)

MKW said:


> After hearing the calling/yelping, it's obvious why they needed the strutting/spinning decoy. I hate seeing any gobbler die because of a strutting decoy.


----------



## six (Jun 12, 2011)

Put me in the Elitist crowd as well.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 12, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Yeah ok Mr elite...........
> 
> What do you care what another man does on his own property??
> 
> ...




I kind of expected you to catch on to that Now let me say i love callin & killin turkeys but dang so what if someone uses decoys, i use them sometimes or if they blast all three in one shot. Have you not ever atleast doubled?


----------



## JamesG (Jun 12, 2011)

six said:


> Put me in the Elitist crowd as well.



Not into the gobbler dekes either, im a one hen only kinda hunter


----------



## hawglips (Jun 13, 2011)

Those dekes take away a turkey's eyes and ears and totally change the bird's behavior, and the way the game is played.   Videos like this one reinforce why I'll never hunt with those things.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 13, 2011)

JamesG said:


> I kind of expected you to catch on to that Now let me say i love callin & killin turkeys but dang so what if someone uses decoys, i use them sometimes or if they blast all three in one shot. Have you not ever atleast doubled?




I have...... one time on purpose, and one time by accident....... both times I felt guilty and disappointed for doing so.

And also let me say that I used to be addicted to decoys, used them on every hunt, the first few turkey hunts I ever went on the guy I was hunting with used decoys, killed my first gobbler over a spread of 3 decoys, so I started my turkey hunting career thinking deeks were necessary to kill a turkey, took me a few years to realize that was wrong.

People draw the line in the sand at different spots as to what is right or wrong or ethical and not, my line has moved over time no doubt, as it does with most people, at some point you have to decide if you are gonna evolve as a "hunter" or stay where you are.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jun 13, 2011)

MKW said:


> If not liking that video makes you an "elitist", then I'm an "elitist"!  After hearing the calling/yelping, it's obvious why they needed the strutting/spinning decoy. I hate seeing any gobbler die because of a strutting decoy.
> 
> Mike



Haha I was thinking the same exact thing..


----------



## Mark K (Jun 13, 2011)

I've killed turkeys with and without decoys. But I really like the show they put on when the decoys are out. 

I'll never knock anyone for using them because when deer hunting I use cover scent and scent attractant. I personally don't see a difference in either. In both cases you are fooling the animal with what's not real or either giving a false impression. Right??

I applaud those that don't use decoys. I'm guessing they don't duck or deer hunt either. To me decoys for ducks,  cover/attractant scents for deer, and decoys for turkeys are all the same.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

I`ve never used turkey decoys and never will, but it doesn`t bother me one bit what anybody else does. I prefer old style turkey huntin`.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. Cool video.


----------



## hawglips (Jun 13, 2011)

Mark K said:


> To me decoys for ducks,  cover/attractant scents for deer, and decoys for turkeys are all the same.



Cover scents are only camoflage.  Decoys are what duck hunting has always been about, since the onset of game laws and the outlawing of market hunting.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 13, 2011)

I'ld be willing to bet live decoys were used for turkeys back in the day as well. Half my turkeys killed this year were with dekes and half were killed without. I'm not gonna bash anyone for using them or for their calling abillity


----------



## hawglips (Jun 13, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I'ld be willing to bet live decoys were used for turkeys back in the day as well. Half my turkeys killed this year were with dekes and half were killed without. I'm not gonna bash anyone for using them or for their calling abillity



They used to put out two parallel logs and then fill the "trench" in between with corn also.  Made it a handy way to kill multiple birds with one shot.


----------



## MKW (Jun 13, 2011)

*...*

They did use live decoys back in the old days, but that don't make it right for today. Remember, some of the old hunting methods were partly responsible for nearly wiping out the entire wild turkey population. I hope, someday, they outlaw strutting decoys for turkey hunting...just as they have outlawed spinning wing duck decoys in some places.

Mike


----------



## Mark K (Jun 13, 2011)

I've read some stories about the corn trench. Pure slaughter!! And I understand why some don't like decoys, but to each his own. I'm not going to put someone down or turn up my nose at how they hunt. If decoys were a sure thing 100% of the time then no one would ever get skunked. I mean you gotta do a little something right to get the turkeys in to you in the first place!


----------



## JamesG (Jun 13, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I've read some stories about the corn trench. Pure slaughter!! And I understand why some don't like decoys, but to each his own. I'm not going to put someone down or turn up my nose at how they hunt. If decoys were a sure thing 100% of the time then no one would ever get skunked. I mean you gotta do a little something right to get the turkeys in to you in the first place!



Yeap, gotta get them to see them to come in and shoot them thats for sure and that doesnt always work. Have never and will never use a struttin gobbler deke and have had jake dekes spook toms a couple time to know i'll never use them willingly again. Half the time my hen stays in the truck, especially opening week when to me they are the most easily called in. Had some fun using them and liked the interaction between the deke and live birds, even if its just a hen that comes in and feeds beside it or peck its head.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 13, 2011)

I just hate that the decoy craze has many using it as a crutch which prevents them from progressing and enjoying the thrill. To each their own. . . .


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 13, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> I just hate that the decoy craze has many using it as a crutch which prevents them from progressing and enjoying the thrill. To each their own. . . .



This here....great post.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jun 13, 2011)

My dream is to end my season like that, had the chance in 2000 but the birds split up when they crossed the road


----------



## Gadget (Jun 14, 2011)

MKW said:


> They did use live decoys back in the old days, but that don't make it right for today. Remember, some of the old hunting methods were partly responsible for nearly wiping out the entire wild turkey population. I hope, someday, they outlaw strutting decoys for turkey hunting...just as they have outlawed spinning wing duck decoys in some places.
> 
> Mike




I've read some old Lit bout ppl using live decoys before, would love to have some of those old mags you have, be interesting to read those articles!


If I could change one thing in the GA regs concerning turkey hunting it would be 1 gobbler a day like most other states, would rather Ga go to 4 or even 5 gobblers a season than to allow this kind of mass killing........IMO


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gadget said:


> If I could change one thing in the GA regs concerning turkey hunting it would be 1 gobbler a day like most other states, would rather Ga go to 4 or even 5 gobblers a season than to allow this kind of mass killing........IMO



X2, I agree.


----------



## hawglips (Jun 14, 2011)

Gadget said:


> ... would rather Ga go to 4 or even 5 gobblers a season than to allow this kind of mass killing........IMO



This video is somewhere other than GA.  I wonder how many states allow you to kill 3 in a day?

GA
TX


Any others?


----------



## muddpuppi (Jun 14, 2011)

just a ? what is the differance in shootin 3 at the same time to tag out and shootin 3 over a period of 3 days,weeks or what have you? would this be any diff. if he had called them in with no decoy? just curious of everyones opinions...


----------



## boparks (Jun 14, 2011)

Mike


What FS issue is that?

My dad still has Outdoor Life and Field & Stream back from the 60's. I'd like to find that one.

I need to go back thru his and see what kind of turkey articles are there...sure it would an interesting comparison to today


----------



## MKW (Jun 14, 2011)

*...*



boparks said:


> Mike
> 
> 
> What FS issue is that?
> ...



I'd have to go back through them to see which one that is in, but the 60 or so magazines that I have are from about 1928-1934. I have some F&S and Outdoor Life. They are cool to read.

Mike


----------



## six (Jun 14, 2011)

muddpuppi said:


> just a ? what is the differance in shootin 3 at the same time to tag out and shootin 3 over a period of 3 days,weeks or what have you? would this be any diff. if he had called them in with no decoy? just curious of everyones opinions...


Big differance to me.   It would be like your Wife having triplets, look at the fun you would miss out on making the other two.

Without the deke I would feel he at least played the game fair unless it was over bait.  But even witout the deke I wouldn't have shot all three with one shot.  The only reason I can figure why someone would shoot three in one shot is Ego,  lack of confidence in ones hunting abilities, or someone who hasn't killed many and they think it's about the numbers.   

Even if it was legal I'd pass.  Just like its legal to shoot dove out of a tree or ducks on the water, it's legal but not for me.   Its all about personal standards.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 14, 2011)

six said:


> The only reason I can figure why someone would shoot three in one shot is Ego,  lack of confidence in ones hunting abilities, or someone who hasn't killed many and they think it's about the numbers.
> 
> Even if it was legal I'd pass.  Just like its legal to shoot dove out of a tree or ducks on the water, it's legal but not for me.   Its all about personal standards.



Ya nailed it right there.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 14, 2011)

Nebraska allows three. 

And count me in the non-elitist crowd. I'ld finished my season right there!! I hunt to kill. I can watch them on TV, or go to a petting zoo. The time and money I put into turkey hunting isn't because I've got it to throw away. I'll do whatever it takes to kill a turkey. Everything on the vid looked legal so I see no problem. I realize some on here have killed hundreds or thousands of turkeys, but you have to remember that some of us haven't. I'll take what I can get when I can get it. Unlike the pro's here, I have many a day I get my butt whipped rather than getting three longbeards to line their heads up!! When and if the opportunity arises I'll gladly take the shot!


----------



## hawglips (Jun 15, 2011)

six said:


> Without the deke I would feel he at least played the game fair...



That's where the line was crossed.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 15, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Nebraska allows three.
> 
> And count me in the non-elitist crowd. I'ld finished my season right there!! I hunt to kill. I can watch them on TV, or go to a petting zoo. The time and money I put into turkey hunting isn't because I've got it to throw away. I'll do whatever it takes to kill a turkey. Everything on the vid looked legal so I see no problem. I realize some on here have killed hundreds or thousands of turkeys, but you have to remember that some of us haven't. I'll take what I can get when I can get it. Unlike the pro's here, I have many a day I get my butt whipped rather than getting three longbeards to line their heads up!! When and if the opportunity arises I'll gladly take the shot!




I can understand where your coming from....... was once there myself, I've moved through stages, and continue to, at one time it was all about the kill, then about the numbers, etc; nowa days I care a lot more about the adventure, the friendships and camaraderie of sharing hunts and camps. In a turkey hunt the lower the odds, the harder the turkey, the more I have to work, the more satisfaction I get. I don't truly feel I've defeated the bird unless I call him in to 30yds or less, and I'm sitting against a tree in the open where there is nothing but air between me and him, at that time I know I've defeated his ears, his eyes, and his instincts, any thing less than this is a compromise in which I feel I've not fully won the battle........


----------



## Mark K (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm glad someone understands that some of us are not where most of you are in our hunting career. I'll get there one day. Maybe!! Don't take me wrong - I'm not a game hog. I'ld rather see my son shoot one more than me killing one. I have used a strutter that's accounted for two turkeys (1for me and 1 for my son). That was our first year hunting. This year was our second season and 1 turkey was shot with a hen deke, the rest were just us and the turkey. As far as three heads lining up - still waiting for that to happen.


----------



## boparks (Jun 15, 2011)

Gadget said:


> I can understand where your coming from....... was once there myself, I've moved through stages, and continue to, at one time it was all about the kill, then about the numbers, etc; nowa days I care a lot more about the adventure, the friendships and camaraderie of sharing hunts and camps. In a turkey hunt the lower the odds, the harder the turkey, the more I have to work, the more satisfaction I get. I don't truly feel I've defeated the bird unless I call him in to 30yds or less, and I'm sitting against a tree in the open where there is nothing but air between me and him, at that time I know I've defeated his ears, his eyes, and his instincts, any thing less than this is a compromise in which I feel I've not fully won the battle........




I like the way you put this...and can relate 100%


And no one got there  overnight...it's what many evolved into from years of chasing, having good places to hunt, and having the numerous opportunities that allow you to learn and keep stripping the machine until you're down to the basics....you and the call

If I were just starting out now...I have no doubt I'd pull out all the stops and use whatever I thought would assist in putting a bird in front of me...until I had the experience and confidence that I could get by on less.


----------



## boparks (Jun 15, 2011)

MKW said:


> I'd have to go back through them to see which one that is in, but the 60 or so magazines that I have are from about 1928-1934. I have some F&S and Outdoor Life. They are cool to read.
> 
> Mike



I had no clue the magazine even existed that far back...wow


----------



## TenPtr (Jun 15, 2011)

Gadget said:


> I can understand where your coming from....... was once there myself, I've moved through stages, and continue to, at one time it was all about the kill, then about the numbers, etc; nowa days I care a lot more about the adventure, the friendships and camaraderie of sharing hunts and camps. In a turkey hunt the lower the odds, the harder the turkey, the more I have to work, the more satisfaction I get. I don't truly feel I've defeated the bird unless I call him in to 30yds or less, and I'm sitting against a tree in the open where there is nothing but air between me and him, at that time I know I've defeated his ears, his eyes, and his instincts, any thing less than this is a compromise in which I feel I've not fully won the battle........


----------



## gregg (Jun 15, 2011)

> I can understand where your coming from....... was once there myself, I've moved through stages, and continue to, at one time it was all about the kill, then about the numbers, etc; nowa days I care a lot more about the adventure, the friendships and camaraderie of sharing hunts and camps. In a turkey hunt the lower the odds, the harder the turkey, the more I have to work, the more satisfaction I get. I don't truly feel I've defeated the bird unless I call him in to 30yds or less, and I'm sitting against a tree in the open where there is nothing but air between me and him, at that time I know I've defeated his ears, his eyes, and his instincts, any thing less than this is a compromise in which I feel I've not fully won the battle



Yeah, that sounds about right, we must be about the same age FWIW I've never killed a turkey over decoys, don't use them, hate them.....but could care less what the other guy does as long as it is legal. My son and I had gobblers close all season(WMA birds), many times they hung up at 50-60 yards and I would not let him shoot(especially after one closer miss) he asked me to use decoys, I said no, let's figure out a way to get them in closer using terrain/cover/different calling....I think this will make him a better hunter in the long run. Oh, and he called in some birds this year, I would let him participate in the calling(a few bad calls didn't matter), mix in some of my own, it worked great and he was proud as punch....and no decoys! Personally I wouldn't shoot 3 at once because it would shorten my time in the woods, but if it is legal go for it.


----------



## muddpuppi (Jun 15, 2011)

good responses....i know every one is entitled to there opinion and most have diff views on things....to each his own as long as ya legal....


----------



## JamesG (Jun 15, 2011)

We all have one common bond here. WE LOVE TO HUNT THEM SUCKERS!!


----------



## turk2di (Jun 15, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> I just hate that the decoy craze has many using it as a crutch which prevents them from progressing and enjoying the thrill. To each their own. . . .



Amen! I  feel sorry for those hunter's that are fairly new to turkey hunting and all they have seen is decoys...decoys....decoys! i Hunted over a full strut decoy once when invited to hunt and thats what my friend used! Its effect was devastating. But sadly, many HAVE to hunt that way due to limited ground to hunt.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 16, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I'm glad someone understands that some of us are not where most of you are in our hunting career. I'll get there one day. Maybe!! Don't take me wrong - I'm not a game hog. I'ld rather see my son shoot one more than me killing one. I have used a strutter that's accounted for two turkeys (1for me and 1 for my son). That was our first year hunting. This year was our second season and 1 turkey was shot with a hen deke, the rest were just us and the turkey. As far as three heads lining up - still waiting for that to happen.




probably took me 5yrs or so before I ever even thought of using anything less than all legal means necessary to kill a turkey.......

There were no internet forums back then to look and see what everyone else was doing either.


----------



## hawglips (Jun 16, 2011)

turk2di said:


> Amen! I  feel sorry for those hunter's that are fairly new to turkey hunting and all they have seen is decoys...decoys....decoys!



The majority of guys think that's the way it's done, since that's all you see on TV and videos so they can sell them.  My advice to any new tky hunter is to learn how to hunt without them first.  You can always go back and add them to your repertoire later on.  You'll thank me for this some day....


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 16, 2011)

hawglips said:


> The majority of guys think that's the way it's done, since that's all you see on TV and videos so they can sell them.  My advice to any new tky hunter is to learn how to hunt without them first.  You can always go back and add them to your repertoire later on.  You'll thank me for this some day....



Absolutely. 

Another thing getting back to the original topic, I've noticed alot of the reasoning has to do with limiting out and not being able to hunt for yourself for the remainder of the season. Alot of my hunting is done out of state, if allowed 3 and the opportunity arises I'd slam them all and move over a state! I'm not gonna stop hunting . . . .


----------



## hawglips (Jun 17, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> Another thing getting back to the original topic, I've noticed alot of the reasoning has to do with limiting out and not being able to hunt for yourself for the remainder of the season. Alot of my hunting is done out of state, if allowed 3 and the opportunity arises I'd slam them all and move over a state! I'm not gonna stop hunting . . . .



I'd do the same depending on how much time I had left to hunt that state.  But just not with a strutting decoy.  And without the decoy, the chances of lining up three like that go way down.


----------



## RLTW27 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I'ld be willing to bet live decoys were used for turkeys back in the day as well. Half my turkeys killed this year were with dekes and half were killed without. I'm not gonna bash anyone for using them or for their calling abillity



1.5 turkeys?  Kidding


----------



## Mark K (Jun 17, 2011)

I shot the half that weren't paying attention to the decoys!!


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, I don't use decoys anymore and never had success with them in the past.  Biggest problem is they are a pain to carry around.  I might use them to help get my son his first bird, but not much beyond that. 

We can only kill 2 birds a day in SC but our limit is 5.  So, I will take a double if the opportunity presents itself here.  I could have taken a double here this year (see video below), but I missed out - mainly because I wasn't thinking about it  at the time.  My hunting time in GA is very limited now, so I might take a triple there - if there is a good turkey population where I'm hunting.

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e2w1vy5Ya6w?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e2w1vy5Ya6w?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## boparks (Jun 17, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I'd do the same depending on how much time I had left to hunt that state.  But just not with a strutting decoy.  And without the decoy, the chances of lining up three like that go way down.



I've noticed when they're in "Jakehood" thay specialze in head alignments...not as much in adulthood.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 19, 2011)

boparks said:


> I've noticed when they're in "Jakehood" thay specialze in head alignments...not as much in adulthood.




so true, coulda probably shot 5 or more with one shot on multiple occasions, remember reading in the hall of shame where a guy killed 7 jakes with one shot......


----------



## diamondbowhunter (Jun 22, 2011)

all this is makin me jealous. imma a young boy and my daddy took me turkey hunting this past season on there were three longbeards at the bottom of a hill and i got so excited and took a shot on the last one and missed it. i got way to excited. never saw another gobbler after that. better luck next time!


----------



## silentK (Jun 23, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I'm not gonna stop hunting . . . .




thats the word on the street...



i took 4 with 1 shot a few falls ago ( 1 gobbler - 3 hens )....but it sure wasn't intentional.....the kool thing was..i had klose to 30 tags in my pocket....


----------



## six (Jun 23, 2011)

silentK said:


> the kool thing was..i had klose to 30 tags in my pocket....


You can't save the unused ones every year 

That amazes me that you can aquire so many tags in some places.  I think you can also do that in TN somehow.


----------



## silentK (Jun 23, 2011)

six said:


> You can't save the unused ones every year
> 
> That amazes me that you can aquire so many tags in some places.  I think you can also do that in TN somehow.



i am in TN..


----------



## Dupree (Jun 23, 2011)

anybody remember when GON had the tv show? If im not mistaken on one episode a kid shot 3 jakes with one shot. I bet that video of a kids first 3 birds would have a lot different responses than this one has. 

I have kiled 2 in one shot one time (first time I pulled the trigger on a turkey). Im not saying it will never happen again, but Im not gonna go trying for it. My sub-par calling, failure to put out decoys, and public land hunting doesnt usually have three in a line anyhow.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 23, 2011)

silentK said:


> thats the word on the street...



Thanks for hi jacking another thread. And the word on the street is right, over $1000 in license, not to mention the several 1000s in other expenses to 9 states means I don't stop hunting until its over. Hope you understand the explanation. I kill enough in the spring so I don't have to kill hens in the fall.


----------



## silentK (Jun 23, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> Thanks for hi jacking another thread. And the word on the street is right, over $1000 in license, not to mention the several 1000s in other expenses to 9 states means I don't stop hunting until its over. Hope you understand the explanation. I kill enough in the spring so I don't have to kill hens in the fall.




glad you choose to spend your allowance on licenses through out the kountry...in todays ekonomy i like to see people spending a lil change for what ever the reason may be .....but its funny that you bring up hens though...for some reason i just new you would 

...but with the noises i heard in your video you should probably stick with the love sick gobblers that are thinking with the wrong head.....& as far as hi-jackin' the thread??....i figured i would tell about my multi shot..i mean you didn't have to reply....but for some reason your ego wouldn't stop your fingers from tappin' the key board....


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not going let a hen killer take a jab at me . . . know that. And as far as my calling. . . .  . . . I think we'll all just leave it at that.

This will be my last post on this thread. You wanna take jabs, start your own thread. We can do that. . . or better yet head back to the "sunny side".


----------



## silentK (Jun 24, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> as far as my calling. . . .








my thoughts exaktly....






better thank the dekoys...


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 24, 2011)

K, you really are bored

Heres ya some play purties to help ease the boredom
http://www.gon.com/marketplace/list...ys_primos_single_hen_and_ultimate_4_pack::ke:


----------



## silentK (Jun 24, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> K, you really are bored
> 
> Heres ya some play purties to help ease the boredom
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/list...ys_primos_single_hen_and_ultimate_4_pack::ke:



bored indeed joe...


now thats one heck of a deal on a flock & a half of rubber turkeys....i might would have to jump on it....if'n they would throw in a pop up blind or two....


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jun 24, 2011)

I like to video my hunts and I do not have anyone to video them but ME!  The likely hood of me calling in a bird and getting it on video without it seeing me is about ZERO without a decoy.  I enjoy that aspect as much as anything else about hunting.  I wonder if you feel the same about ground blinds then?  Do you feel they are unfair like the decoys?  I personally believe if it's legal then have at it.  If you have seen any of my video's you will see that I passed up a turkey double last year.  For ME, I just didn't see the sport in shooting another gobbler while it stood over my first one and pecked at his head.  I'm not gonna knock someone else who would have or does take that shot, because it is legal to do so and I hope everyone who hunts legally gets the opportunities in the woods that make their hunt enjoyable and exciting for them.  Instead of judging each other we should be celebrating our successes regardless how we feel personnally about the technique.  After all, we have enough people out there judging us, we really don't need to be turning on ourselves.


----------



## six (Jun 24, 2011)

Realtree Ga said:


> it is legal to do so and I hope everyone who hunts legally gets the opportunities in the woods that make their hunt enjoyable and exciting for them.  Instead of judging each other we should be celebrating our successes regardless how we feel personnally about the technique.  After all, we have enough people out there judging us, we really don't need to be turning on ourselves.


I understand the whole it's legal argument.  But I just can't bring myself to celebrate others successes who use and do things I feel isn't right.  

Example, Obama was elected our President "legally" by a bunch of "legal" voters.  You won't find me celebrating their success.  Same principal applies here, at least for me.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 24, 2011)

six said:


> I understand the whole it's legal argument.  But I just can't bring myself to celebrate others successes who use and do things I feel isn't right.
> 
> Example, Obama was elected our President "legally" by a bunch of "legal" voters.  You won't find me celebrating their success.  Same principal applies here, at least for me.




I agree laws are not all created for the sole purpose of game management, there are some laws in place for the purpose of preserving some degree of sportsmanship and ethics; they all blend together at some point, it's not always black and white.


Would you vote to allow the baiting of turkey? would you vote to allow the use of scoped center fire rifles? Why not? It's perfectly legal in Texas to sit in a boxed tower stand looking out the window watching a corn feeder 40yds away while reading your magazines, when the turkey show up put down the mag and ease your scoped 30-06 out the window and blast one. Since this is legal in Texas that makes it right? So why not make it legal in Georiga too?

Here another.......They passed a law in Georiga last year where you can no longer take game with a remotely activated gun, people could kill turkey with shotguns from their house while watching them on their computer through the internet.......... guess since this was legal it was ok, why judge someone right, legal is legal, so why did they change the law? Nothing was wrong with it if it was legal..... I suppose some of you will support that too right??


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jun 24, 2011)

six said:


> I understand the whole it's legal argument.  But I just can't bring myself to celebrate others successes who use and do things I feel isn't right.
> 
> Example, Obama was elected our President "legally" by a bunch of "legal" voters.  You won't find me celebrating their success.  Same principal applies here, at least for me.



So just because you didn't vote or agree with the nomination for the President of the US, you will not celebrate the success of our Country???  That's seems a little strange to me.  I suppose it depends on what everyone considers success I suppose.  Surely you celebrated the fall of Bin Laden.  I may not like the man, but I'll still celebrate any success our Country has.  Anyway.....on to hunting.  

I can understand not feeling like it's right for you, and maybe even not "celebrating" it for someone else, but I can't understand people bashing other hunters for following the legal rules of hunting.  I just don't believe it is up to anyone else to tell me or anyone else what is "right" and what is "wrong" when it comes to hunting when I'm following the law.  I suppose that is my problem with the whole thing.  
At least people are having a conversation about it and not resorting to childishness.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 24, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> K, you really are bored
> 
> Heres ya some play purties to help ease the boredom
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/list...ys_primos_single_hen_and_ultimate_4_pack::ke:





Those are for amateurs....... the real turkey killing connoisseurs use DSD's....


----------



## Gadget (Jun 24, 2011)

Realtree Ga said:


> I just don't believe it is up to anyone else to tell me or anyone else what is "right" and what is "wrong" when it comes to hunting when I'm following the law.




yeah that's the same attitude people had in the early 1900's when the entire turkey population was almost wiped out.


----------



## six (Jun 24, 2011)

Realtree Ga said:


> So just because you didn't vote or agree with the nomination for the President of the US, you will not celebrate the success of our Country???  That's seems a little strange to me.


Not what I'm saying at all.  I'm saying I wasn't in the streets celebrating with the people who voted for him because it was their legal right.  Voting him into office was legal, just like shooting three turkeys in one shot in some states, and unfortuantley Georgia where I hunt every year is one of those states.  But I don't agree thats it's the right thing to do, so I can not bring myself to congratulate or support anyone  who chooses to do it just because it's legal.

I understand both sides but can only support what I feel is right.   And I try to do so without bashing anyone, but at the same time voice my opinion.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jun 25, 2011)

six said:


> Not what I'm saying at all.  I'm saying I wasn't in the streets celebrating with the people who voted for him because it was their legal right.  Voting him into office was legal, just like shooting three turkeys in one shot in some states, and unfortuantley Georgia where I hunt every year is one of those states.  But I don't agree thats it's the right thing to do, so I can not bring myself to congratulate or support anyone  who chooses to do it just because it's legal.
> 
> I understand both sides but can only support what I feel is right.   And I try to do so without bashing anyone, but at the same time voice my opinion.



OHHH.  I'm with you.  Makes more sense now.  I don't have as much of a problem with the guy that kills 3 with one shot as I do with the Numberous folks out there that not only kill those three but hit the woods the next morning chasing some more!  That is where I have an issue.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jun 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> yeah that's the same attitude people had in the early 1900's when the entire turkey population was almost wiped out.



Well this isn't the 1900's and the turkey population is doing very well in Ga.  We have came a long way with rules and regulations to help keep the populations at a healthy level.


----------



## ts602 (Jun 30, 2011)

Man wasn't that cool.


----------

